# PHL - CHI - 2 zones?



## Train McGhee (May 23, 2012)

Hi all, I was under the impression that PHL to CHI was a one zone trip, I called AGR today to book a reward, and was told it is a 2 zone trip. Was I just living in dream world all that time?


----------



## Shanghai (May 23, 2012)

Philadelphia to Chicago is 2 zones.

Philadelphia to Toledo is one zone.


----------



## fairviewroad (May 23, 2012)

The zone map on the Amtrak Guest Rewards website is pretty atrocious (it shows routes which no longer exist,

and does not identify "border cities" for the most part). But you can get a general sense of how many zones it is

between major cities such as Philadelphia and Chicago.

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/zonemap


----------



## AlanB (May 23, 2012)

Train McGhee said:


> Was I just living in dream world all that time?


I'm sorry to say it, but yes you have been dreaming. 

Chicago has always been a 2 zone award from the east coast, ever since day 1 of AGR.


----------



## Train McGhee (May 23, 2012)

Well, it was a nice dream while it lasted! Thanks for waking me up 

Looks like I'll be buying an additional 5,000 points


----------



## Ryan (May 23, 2012)

Look at purchasing your room from TOL-CHI, it may be cheaper than buying the points.

You can combine paid/AGR reservations on the same trip.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 23, 2012)

Train McGhee said:


> Well, it was a nice dream while it lasted! Thanks for waking me up
> 
> Looks like I'll be buying an additional 5,000 points


You may want to consider booking a One Zone Award from PHL-TOL for 15,000 Points in a Roomette

(remember the Award covers Two People),then buy a Coach ticket from TOL to CHI. (if youre lucky you can stay in your room from TOL-CHI, all you'd have to do if allowed is pay for Breakfast!) Two ways to go, PHL-NYP on a Regional/LSL NYP-TOL or Pennsylvanian from PHL-PGH, (fairly long layover there). Both Trains arrive into TOL between 5 and 6AM! Personally Id do the PHL-NYP/NYP-TOL if AGR allows it?? Buying 5,000 Points would cost you $137.50, if you get a Low Bucket Coach Ticket from TOL-CHI (which can be as low as $38!!!) you save $$$ and Points for future trips!


----------



## amamba (May 23, 2012)

There are lots of great things about AGR, but the one that sort of irritates me is that east coast to CHI is a 2 zone award. I wish CHI was a border city. It just seems crazy that it is the same amount of points to do NYP - CHI as it does to do CHI - SEA, and with a CHI - SEA award you can go do the SWC to LAX and then the CS all the way up the coast to SEA for three nights on the train.


----------



## Train McGhee (May 23, 2012)

Agreed, seems like CHI should be a border city, only one zone from NYP or PHL, let a long PIT, or CLE.



amamba said:


> There are lots of great things about AGR, but the one that sort of irritates me is that east coast to CHI is a 2 zone award. I wish CHI was a border city. It just seems crazy that it is the same amount of points to do NYP - CHI as it does to do CHI - SEA, and with a CHI - SEA award you can go do the SWC to LAX and then the CS all the way up the coast to SEA for three nights on the train.


----------



## Train McGhee (May 24, 2012)

Well, it looks like I can buy enough points for about $96 to do the roomette from PHL-CHI via WAS, for me and Mrs McGhee, so for two people, two meals, comfort of staying in the room till CHI, I think that is the path for me.

Quick question, with a roomette ticket out of WAS, do I gain access to Club Acela out of PHL? I believe I would have it out of WAS, but curious.

Preparing to go coast to coast (if you count PHL as coast) via rail, and I am excited!


----------



## AlanB (May 24, 2012)

Yes, you'll have to show those sleeper tix to the attendant in Philly to gain access along with the tix for the Regional, but you entitled to use both clubs. Your sleeper stubs will also get you into Chicago's Metro Lounge if you have need to hang out there for a while too.

Also note, you should be booked into Business Class on the Regional, so be sure to verify that with the agent after completing the reservation.


----------



## Train McGhee (May 24, 2012)

Alan B, thank you for the tip, I will make sure that we are in Business, thats a nice little side effect!

I have a couple hours in DC, might take a stroll out of the station, is there a way to stow our luggage in the station? I know that this varies from station to station.



AlanB said:


> Yes, you'll have to show those sleeper tix to the attendant in Philly to gain access along with the tix for the Regional, but you entitled to use both clubs. Your sleeper stubs will also get you into Chicago's Metro Lounge if you have need to hang out there for a while too.
> 
> Also note, you should be booked into Business Class on the Regional, so be sure to verify that with the agent after completing the reservation.


----------



## jb64 (May 24, 2012)

Train McGhee said:


> Alan B, thank you for the tip, I will make sure that we are in Business, thats a nice little side effect!
> 
> I have a couple hours in DC, might take a stroll out of the station, is there a way to stow our luggage in the station? I know that this varies from station to station.
> 
> ...


If you are ticketed for a sleeper and have access to Club Acela, there is an unattended baggage room in the CA that you can throw your bags. It is unattended, but I have left my bags there with no problems. Just be smart and don't leave things of value in obvious/conspicuous locations.

Have a great trip.


----------



## the_traveler (May 24, 2012)

Once in the CA, right behind the desk (to the right) is a storage room where you can store bags free. It is not manned, but I have no problems keeping bags there. Still I take my valuables (like my computer) with me!


----------



## me_little_me (May 27, 2012)

AlanB said:


> Train McGhee said:
> 
> 
> > Was I just living in dream world all that time?
> ...


But Atlanta to Chicago (or even NDak) would be one zone. Right?


----------



## AlanB (May 27, 2012)

me_little_me said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Train McGhee said:
> ...


It's one zone if you go via New Orleans and overnight there on your own dime.

But if you go via DC, then you'll get charged two zones.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 3, 2012)

Alan, what happens if I go chi-nol-was-Mia? Is that 20k if I spend the night in nol on my own dime?


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 3, 2012)

It would be - if you can get the routing! However, I doubt that is a legal routing. Input CHI-MIA and see if you get that routing.

I suspect the only way to do that is CHI-NOL-ATL for 15K and ATL-WAS-MIA for another 15K! Or 30K total in a roomette!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 3, 2012)

It would not be a legal routing. I knew better than to have even asked. Please disregard earlier post.


----------

